# Mauviel Copper pan question



## pxlfreak (Dec 1, 2005)

I finaly got my first copper pan today to see if I want a whole set or not. So excited!!  

I have one question though, in the little booklet that came with it, it says before use wash and dry it. Lightly oil the pan. 

Do you have to season these or is it saying oil the pan everytime you use them? They aren't very clear.

Thanks heaps

~Joe~


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

I never oiled mine which have both tin and stainless interiors. I fail to see the utility in oiling itself, other than providing a nonstick cooking surface and flavoring agent.


----------



## cookwithlove (Sep 17, 2006)

What is the benefit and purpose of copper pan and are they available on-line?


----------



## albanymike (Oct 4, 2006)

I am new to cooking so I am not sure of the benefits of copper cookware.

I do however know that they are available online.

Google "copper cookware".....there are a million stores online.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Less energy is needed to bring copper cookware to temperature. Mauviel can be ordered directly thru E. Dehillerin online at a 30-40% reduction in price compared to retail at places like Williams Sonoma.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Of all the commonly available metals copper is by far the best conductor of heat. That means even heat distribution thoughout the pan with no "hot spots". 

The problem with copper though is that it is expensive and difficult to maintain. It tarnishes very easily and the copper oxide (the copper equivalent to rust) is poisonous. That's why the interior of most copperware is coated in tin. Tin is used because it bonds very well with copper. However, the tin wears off after a while and you have to have your pans re-tinned every once in a while. More expensive maintenance. And you have to polish them to keep the copper looking nice. If you have the money, time and patience to own copperware I suppose it's OK. IMHO the only benefit to copper is the bragging rights. 

Aluminum is also a good conductor of heat (not quite as good as copper but close enough), much less expensive and easier to maintain. 

Jock


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

I simply wash my copper in soap and water - that gives the utensils real character. To blazes with maintaining it using copper cleaner.


----------



## mannlicher (Jan 8, 2006)

you did not say if your Mauviel is tin lined or SS. I have examples of both, and don't do any more than wipe the pan out before use. I can see washing it, but not oiling, depending on what you will be cooking.


----------



## trulys (Sep 27, 2006)

I've owned my set for years and it's taken such abuse that i know no other type of pot could survive. i've noticed that with the fry pans a good amount of butter 1st after heating produces better results if more frying is needed for other stuff later its like the fat gets in the fine grooves. but my eggs and such always turn out better than my husbands when he is alittle more frugal. i also just wash normaly no dishwasher and i oil the cast iron handle once in a while esp. after soaking which you aren't suppose to do but i do. but i wouldn't trade my pots for any other for anything even though JOCK was right about what he said they were worth every penny and more.


----------



## copperguy13 (Oct 30, 2012)

It is the same as using a BBQ grill. You can get away with not seasoning it, but it will perform even better if you do. Like most everyone else, I use a lot of butter in cooking so that also helps. I season all my cookware for non-stick and flavoring benefits.


----------



## bahram mali (Dec 7, 2012)

you will be fine dont worry


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Tin flavors food in a positive way.  So get tinned lined if you can afford it.

That said, find yourself someone locally who's fluent in French and you can order directly from E. Dehillerin, Mauviel's distributor, at a fraction of what American importers charge. 

TK

BA French UC Berkeley 1976

Sorbonne University Intermediate and Advanced Certifications 1974


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

I sincerely hope no one is heating a Mauviel (or any other copper pan) enough for the tin to flavor the food. That would not be good for either the consumer or the pan. Tin reactes to heat faster which is both good and bad depending on the user. Especially in the frying pans. Tin melts at a fairly low temp and it's easy to damage a tin lining, expensive to re-line and getting harder all the time to find some one that does quality work. I think most who are new to Copper will be better off with SS lined cookware. Mauvie (and other makers) have turned their attention in their line towards mostly  SS lining (and thinner copper) over the last six years since this thread started. No need to oil or season tin or SS lined copper. I've never seen any financial gain to buying direct from Dehillerin as tax, freight, Euro conversion factors etc add up to a significant amount for any one in the US.

Visiting the store if in Paris lands on the "must" do list.

Dave


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

I got my SS lined 3 qt brasier for $160 in 2002 when I ordered directly from D.  And when in concerns tin, the heat must be kept below 500F to prevent the tin lining from evaporating.  And plenty or North Africans and French have told me accounts of how much better water tastes when drunk from a tinned lined pot.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

DuckFat said:


> I sincerely hope no one is heating a Mauviel (or any other copper pan) enough for the tin to flavor the food. That would not be good for either the consumer or the pan. Tin reactes to heat faster which is both good and bad depending on the user. Especially in the frying pans. ...
> 
> Dave


Some users of tin lining report that their food tastes better when cooked in it.


----------



## shelmica (May 16, 2011)

I purchased an excellent set of the heavy Mauviel from a mail order firm in Quebec (i live in Ontario),. I love the frying pan and the saute pan. They do a much better job of getting the caramelization needed for a good saute. The other advantage is sauces because copper heats the sauce up the sides as well, so i was amazed at how much easier it is to do lemon curd. I have the thick copper and stainless steel lining. I also bought some less expensive baumalu and i would stay away from the tin because it scratches off so easily. I only use the copper for the things that it excelles at rather than everything. I found one of the round egg white bowls in an antique shop, shined it up, and i love it. It is really fun to whip egg whites in it. I then found a small one for whip ceam, and the cream does not separate if you do it in the copper bowl. But you cant leave it more than overnite or the copper taste starts. Anyway, i do think there is a place for copper cookware in the serious home cook kitchen, but would not do away with my good stainless steel set. The other thing tonbe aware of is that you can easily burn yourself on the iron handles if you forget and grab them( i speak from experience). I also confess that i go balistic if anyone else in the family uses my copper because they heat the pans too hot, you really do use less heat. Anyway, hubby who cooks everything on high doesnt use them unless im ther to nag him about not using so high a heat.


----------

